# Purina Red Flannel



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

just wonder about purina red flannel, im wantin to switch my dog food, or any advice on a good dog food, my dogs are still pups, one is 8 months and the other is 5 months


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

My advice for dog food would be Innova: The Healthiest Pet Foods in the World - Natural & Organic Pet Food - Natura Pet Products

It's rated a 5 star on this dog food analysis site: Dog Food Reviews - Main Index - Powered by ReviewPost

Check that analysis site out, and see how the Purina Red Flannel is rated.


----------



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

i had my oldest one on Evo for a lil while but it seemed like it was a lil hard on her stomach at first, i still give them the Evo treats


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Yeah, Evo is a bit strong for a pup, and even for less active adult dogs. Evo is a 6 star rated food, and very high in protein. That might explain the hardness on her stomach.


----------



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

well thanks, ill def look into it


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

hey while were on the subject of food, i wanted to ask about blue bufflo..(sp?) some of yall use that rite? does it come in just a blue bag and with a bufflo pic on the front, it didn't say blue bufflo tho, or at lest i didn't see it, it could have, i'm just blind to whats in my face sometimes, but i think i found it at petsmart (yea i know not a great store, but...) but they only had a few bags of it, what kind do yall buy? they had dif. types, like i think one was chix w/ veggs and rice, and some more like that..which is the best?


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I've heard blue buffalo is decent, but I have never used it. Check the link I posted, it should be there. I believe it's a 4 star food.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I bought two bags of red flannel back when me co-op quit carring Achive. I didn't like it. For the money I thought it was poor food. My dog didn't like it either. DaVinci had terrible bowel movements, Mikado didn't want to eat and Chalice (well she alway did have) had a touchy stomach from it. I ended up give alot of it to my goats and bought the dogs Aspen a food made locally.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

i can never stress this enough ORIJEN!!!!

ORIJEN ORIJEN ORIJEN ORIJEN!!!

hahah its a GREEAAATTT food, and kenya loves it. i was using blue buffalo when we first brught her home, and she liked it, but she was farily thin, and i wanted to put some meat on her. orjien did the trick. she is not fat, or even chubby. she is a leggy dog, but she did get solid. its high in protien but kenya is really active, so she handles it just fine. 

its a little on the pricy side, but i think its so worth it. and u dont ahve to feed as much as if u bought a cheaper food. on blue buff i was feeding 21/2 cups a day at 3 months(i think), on orjien its only 2 cups a day and kenya is now 5 1/2 months. a 30lb bag has lasted about 2 and a half months


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

thnkx, for the link nesone!


----------

